# GPU-Z and OSD



## Mp0wer (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello

Can GPU-Z display OSD, like temps, FPS, core, memory, in games?

If so how is this done?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2011)

gpuz has no functionality to display and OSD in games


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey W1zz, you should make a Gpu-z g15/19 app


----------



## Brandkanne (May 16, 2012)

Hey,
I know this thread is very old, but I won't open a new one with same topic.

There are serveral tools that have an integrated OSD, but I won't use them at the same time I use GPU-Z. Would it be possible and not to complicated to implement such a function in one of the next releases of GPU-Z?

Brandkanne


----------

